# The Smell of Beeswax



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

I often get questions from people as to what beeswax candles smell like. 

I have ah rd time explaining the smell. 

Can anyone help?


----------



## Brent Bean (Jun 30, 2005)

That’s a tough one Chef, if I didn’t know what a rose smelled like would you be able to tell me? But if I had smelled a rose and you said that something smells like roses I would know exactly what you were talking about. 
You will probably just have to let them smell a beeswax candle to get the point across. It would be like trying to explain what the color red is to someone that was born blind. Personally I love the smell of beeswax.


----------



## Cyndi (Apr 26, 2005)

What??? I can't believe this Chef....you of all people.

Beeswax candles smell like HONEY!! That's a no brainer!


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

and salt smells like the ocean!


----------



## Cyndi (Apr 26, 2005)

there ya go,


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

I sometimes have beeswax candles burning during regular store hours in the summer. Also this is where we melt the wax so they can smell for themselves. When they walk in the room it is "Omygosh, it smells _good_ in here!!!"
If we haven't melted for a while and no candle is burning we say it has a light smell reminiscent of honey. 
Remember, some folks do not want a heavy scent.
Sheri


----------

